# Southwest Air skycaps @ SeaTac?



## cvmar (Mar 14, 2007)

Traveling Southwest out of SeaTac (Seattle) for the first time and was wondering if they have skycaps? We always use them when available versus waiting in line to check bags and want to plan accordingly for our trip.

Thanks


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 14, 2007)

Sorry, I don't know about the skycaps. BUT, Southwest (SW) has a long history of passengers who arrive very early to get the best seats on the plane. The baggage/ ticket counter has one set of boarding passing & they go fast.  The gate has a different set. We found that when we don't check our bags we get better boarding passes at the gate than when we've checked our bags.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 14, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> Sorry, I don't know about the skycaps. BUT, Southwest (SW) has a long history of passengers who arrive very early to get the best seats on the plane. The baggage/ ticket counter has one set of boarding passing & they go fast.  The gate has a different set. We found that when we don't check our bags we get better boarding passes at the gate than when we've checked our bags.



We print our boarding passes out the day ahead so we are usually in the "A" boarding group.  That eliminates having to get to the aiport super early.  When we do arrive we find the gate and settle in as close to the front of the line for the "A" group as possible.  Some airports have it set up so there is a row of chairs that can be used.  We use this technique when the family is traveling together and want to be seated together.


----------



## cvmar (Mar 14, 2007)

I understood I could print up our boarding passes 24 hours prior to our departure so I was planning on arriving with our boarding passes in hand and then checking the bags with the skycap and proceeding directly to the gate.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 14, 2007)

cvmar said:


> I understood I could print up our boarding passes 24 hours prior to our departure so I was planning on arriving with our boarding passes in hand and then checking the bags with the skycap and proceeding directly to the gate.



Yep you can.  We flew in and out of Oakland (yes, I know a different airport) to Las Vegas last week.  We had our boarding passes when we got to the airport.  We found it quicker to check our luggage at the counter inside the aiport in Oakland, and use the outside check in in Las Vegas.  Just depends on where the lines are longer.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 14, 2007)

According to this linked Southwest page, curbside luggage check-in is available at SeaTac. Not available at all airports.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 14, 2007)

Yup curbside check in is available at Sea-Tac. Have about $3/bag handy. Also one can go to www.Southwest.com 24 hours before fight time and check in and print your boarding passes. We've been away from a computer and remembered that we forgot. We called 'The Kid' and had him check in for us from his computer, and we were able to print 'duplicate' boarding passes at the airport, thus saving ourselves from the dreaded 'C' line.

Jim Ricks


----------



## cvmar (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the info.  

Cathy


----------

